# Bucephalandra Flowering



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is a picture of a "Blue" Bucephalandra flowering. This is one of the plants I got from Alex purchased by the club.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

Very Nice! I so want to try Buce but I'm always turned off by the prices. Someday maybe.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice the one I got sent up a flower also.Is that a small plant to the right in the picture


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

The small plant next to the Blue Buce is another type of Buce that really hasn't done much except get a little BBA around the edges of the leaves. I am treating it with an Excel dip to see if it stops the BBA. I will get with Alex and we will see if we can identify the type of Buce. Extremely slow grower though. I will try to get a better pic tomorrow.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Mine has sent off a side shoot im waiting to get a little bigger then I will cut and attach the original plant to another lava rock and leave the smaller plant as is.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine hasn't sent off a new plant yet but here is a pic of my Buce garden from the top looking down. Not very clear but will try again tomorrow.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Mike on a different note how are the other plants doing that you bought,they should be settled in and growing nicely by now.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

In the upper right hand corner of the last picture, you can see a good example of a young Ludwigia Inclinata "Cuba". Of the 4 species of Ludwigias I ordered, I think I only got 3 different species : L. Inclinata Cuba, L. Glandulosa and L. Inclinata. I'm still not sure about the L. Ovalis. It appears to be Inclinata. They are still growing out of their emersed states.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

That looks good when you get enough of it I would like to get some and see what it will do in my tank.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I already have a couple of stems with your name on them.


----------

